# לרפואה" במשפט חיובי"



## LXNDR

יש לי מושג איך משתמשים במלה במשפטי שלילה, אודה על כמה דוגמאות של שימוש בה במשפטי חיוב​


----------



## amikama

האמת שאין לי מושג מה אתה בעצם שואל  תוכל להסביר יותר? על איזה שימושים במשפטי שלילה אתה מדבר?


----------



## LXNDR

למשל


> אין במשרד אפילו עט אחד לרפואה


----------



## slus

עד כמה שידיעתי מגעת, זה השימוש היחיד ב"לרפואה". המילה עצמה חיובית, ולכן "אין אף xxx לרפואה"


----------



## LXNDR

מילון ספיר נותן דוגמא אחת של משפט חיובי אתה



> צירפו לטיול עוד שומר לרפואה



?אם את אומרת שהמלה היא חיובית, האם במשפט שלילה היא לא יוצרת משמעות של *לחלוטין*, *לגמרי*, *בכלל*
?ובמשפט מהמילון מה היא מביעה? מין סרקזם וציניות כמו למשל "_צירפו עוד שומר למראית עין / כדי שיהיה / באופן פורמלי בלבד_" או פירגון כן ואמונה שזה יעזור​


----------



## slus

הכוונה ב"לרפואה" היא "לשיפור המצב", והשימוש יכול להיות סרקסטי וציני או אמיתי ומפרגן. זה כמובן תלוי בהקשר. מהמשפט שצירפת קשה לדעת למה הכוונה. אני, כאמור, מכירה את המילה רק בהקשרים השליליים כמו שציטטת למעלה.


----------



## LXNDR

?אבל נדמה לי במשפטים שליליים הביטוי *לשיפור המצב* לא יעבוד אם להחליף בו את *לרפואה*, הלא כן
הכוונה היא לא מילולית​


----------



## slus

נכון. זה יותר כמו: 
אין במשרד אפילו עט אחד שישפר במעט את המצב
צירפו לטיול עוד שומר שישפר במעט את המצב


----------



## LXNDR

או קיי, תודה​


----------

